# Hawkesbury river soon!



## webcol (Nov 28, 2009)

Going to the hawkesbury on a houseboat for 6 days over christmas. We went last time and i saw various spiders and heaps of monitors. We will be traveling from brooklyn area to bobin head area, And i have the option of taking the dingy to shore. So i was just wondering this time when im more prepared for a look around, what is good to see?​Thanks


----------



## Sel (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome..i LOVE the hawkesbury, so pretty!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 28, 2009)

ahh like said monitors, but in mornings along shorelines look for diamonds in overhanging branches,in the bush on shore you can find death adders in leaf litter, Browns ,tigers,blacks , if you take a torch at night and walk along any roads you may come across more diamonds,scaley foots legless liz (pygopus) bandy bandys,golden crowns 
and many ohters,it depends on how much time you spend and how thourough you search


----------



## webcol (Nov 28, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> ahh like said monitors, but in mornings along shorelines look for diamonds in overhanging branches,in the bush on shore you can find death adders in leaf litter, Browns ,tigers,blacks , if you take a torch at night and walk along any roads you may come across more diamonds,scaley foots legless liz (pygopus) bandy bandys,golden crowns
> and many ohters,it depends on how much time you spend and how thourough you search



Most of the area we will be near, will be surrounded by extremely thick bush land. I will be sure to take the camera


----------



## webcol (Nov 29, 2009)

bunp


----------

